# Need Advice



## jon. o (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi

I just proposed the idea of getting a 75 gallon piranha tank to my parents, and it didn't go to well. Their main concern is that in 2 and a half years I will be in college. I was wondering if you had any ideas on smaller tanks? Could I get a forty gallon and two red bellies? My local fish store only has red bellies so if anyone could suggest anything I would appreciate it. I had planned to have a AC 110 and An Eheim 2217, but I would like to know what you would suggest for a smaller tank.

Jon


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Have you considered some of the Serrasalmus Species ?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

get a 40 breeder, 36L 18W 16H, and get a maculatus or sanchezi

you would only need one of the filters for this, I would get a 2217 if you got the $$$


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What's the reason for their concern?
That you'll be able to take a 40 gallon to college with you and not a 75?

I say just go for the 75.

2.5 years is a long way down the road... alot can happen in that time.
You can get somebody to take care of your tank for you... you can take it with you, you can sell it, give it away... and... who knows, you may decide in the meantime that you aren't even gonna go to college!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> What's the reason for their concern?
> That you'll be able to take a 40 gallon to college with you and not a 75?
> 
> I say just go for the 75.
> ...


agreed


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

2 is not a good number for pygo's, three or more is best.
Get a 40breeder then and a sanchezi, you should easily be able to find one in bc.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO 5 or more pygos. To me any less n they just don't act the same. You could take 75gal with just as easy as a 40gal. If you go with 75gal I say shoot for 5 rbp(start with more) if you go 40gal get a Mac, if you went with a 30long or so get Sanchezi. 40gal n a beautiful Mac n you'll be loving it!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you cant do a 75 g look into something liek a 30-40 with some exodon paradoxus. Fiesty little fish that would probably keep you more entertained then a solo serra


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Exodons more exciting than a serra Mac? Not a chance!nothing against exodons but they're no mac. Exodons not gonna chase you around tank, n stare you down. There are some awesome cheap deals on the net for exodons though! Macs can be had cheap also. IMO research more n ultimately get what YOU want. GL. I'm curious what you end up with keep us updated.


----------



## jon. o (Sep 30, 2010)

What types of piranhas like to be solitary?


----------



## jon. o (Sep 30, 2010)

HI,

Getting a 40 gallon breeder tank sounds good. Would I only be able to fit 1 sanchezi in it? If I only had 1 fish would I need to bother getting a eheim 2217?

Jon


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

AC110 filtration would be sufficient for a sanchez in 40 breeder, imo. more filtration never hurts though.

if you're going to get a solitary piranha, you should check out a mac aka gold spilo- they are very entertaining fish. sanchezi are skittish fish, most mac's are very outgoing fish. here is a link to a member who posted a video of one if you'd like to see:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194379-the-beast-my-gold-mac/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jon. o said:


> Exodons more exciting than a serra Mac? Not a chance!nothing against exodons but they're no mac. Exodons not gonna chase you around tank, n stare you down. There are some awesome cheap deals on the net for exodons though! Macs can be had cheap also. IMO research more n ultimately get what YOU want. GL. I'm curious what you end up with keep us updated.


Really? I find exodons alot more interesting then a alot of p's. If you get a fingerchaser thats bonus but not all serras are finger chasers. For exo's they are alyays active and can do cool pygo like feeding frenzies that solo serras can not.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Exodons more exciting than a serra Mac? Not a chance!nothing against exodons but they're no mac. Exodons not gonna chase you around tank, n stare you down. There are some awesome cheap deals on the net for exodons though! Macs can be had cheap also. IMO research more n ultimately get what YOU want. GL. I'm curious what you end up with keep us updated.


IMO it's like this:

Exodons = a bunch of aerial dirtbike artists in a kickass, high energy show.

Mac (or other small Serra) = top fuel dragster.

Large rhom = Monster truck.

They're all a kick in the butt... just a matter of what's your preference.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell I like dirtbikes, n monstertrucks.lol. Whats pygos P-man? Nascars?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> Mac (or other small Serra) = top fuel dragster


Off Topic: P-Man I am surprised as hell to read the words TOP FUEL DRAGSTER on this site. For that alone you get some rep..lol


----------

